# Workstation service won't start (Error 2)



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

The following quote contains the text I had prepared to post initially for the problem I was facing with sharing and using a printer on my home network. However, after doing some "research" I reached the conclusion that the reason I am having the 2 issues described below is (I believe) the fact that the Workstation service is not started (although set to Automatic). When I try to manually start it, I get the error message: 

"Windows could not start the Workstation service on Local Computer. Error 2: The System cannot find the file specified."

The Path to executable is "C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService" and the ServiceDll is "%SystemRoot%\System32\wkssvc.dll" (which I checked and it exists in the folder).
I've also searched for a solution to this problem with no luck. I tried running "sfc /scannow" and it finds several corrupted files but it cannot repair them. I can post the log file if needed.



> Hello. I have been trying to share a (usb) printer connected on my sister's laptop in order to be able to use it from my laptop too, but I came across a couple of issues.
> 
> 1) My laptop (Kyris-Laptop) can (sometimes!) see my sister's laptop (ALICE) in the network but NOT my laptop. When I try to double click on her laptop, I get the error message "\\ALICE is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this resource....", therefore I cannot see the printer or whatever else is being shared by ALICE. As I said, I cannot see \\Kyris-Laptop in the Network folder at all. When I press the button to see the full network map, the 2 devices are shown properly connected to the router, though. From ALICE, I can see AND access BOTH laptops in the Network folder correctly. The shared printer is also available when I see ALICE's shared folder. This is the 1st problem.
> 
> ...


I assume that the reason for having these issues is the Workstation service which is not started, and as a result services like Computer Browser, etc (that depend on it) cannot also start.


Any help would be appreciated!

Kyris


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Start type in CMD run as Administrator.

At the command prompt type in

SFC /SCANNOW


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hi and thanks for replying. i've already mentioned in my post that I tried sfc and what the results were..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have you tried booting from the Windows DVD and choosing *Fix Your Computer.* In the *RE* (Recovery Environment) choose *Command Prompt* and run *SFC /scannow* from _here_. Works much better outside of Windows.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hello there. thanks for replying. I will try that and report back the result..


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok I've tried what you told me and I got the message "There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again." I restarted the computer and tried this process several times with the same result. I managed to run sfc from Safe Mode successfully but again the result was that "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them". I am attaching the CBS.log file from the last attempt I made.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone who can help me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

do an In-Place Upgrade install


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> do an  In-Place Upgrade install


hi spunk.funk and thanks for the reply. as I can understand this is the final resort before completely formatting and reinstalling windows, right? so this means there could be no other way to restore the windows services as they had been initially in order to get the Workstation to function properly?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If SFC /scannow can't repair the missing files, the options are an *In Place Upgrade* which will keep your files or a reinstall of Windows which will not.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

ok thanks. I'll try doing that later today and report back..


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

I've followed the steps to to the upgrade and after the compatibility check I got the following message:




> The following issues are preventing Windows from upgrading. Cancel the upgrade, complete each task, and then restart the upgrade to continue.
> 
> 
> Your current version of Windows is more recent than the version you are trying to upgrade to. Windows cannot complete the upgrade.
> ...


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

any help on how to proceed after this message?


----------

